# Time to update my lathe



## outsider347 (Oct 14, 2017)

As stated time to swap out my 12x36 C Man /Atlas lathe. Nothing wrong with it, actually it runs great, 
I'd like a 14x40 ish
Larger spindle bore
And certainly more robust
I'd like to be in the 4-5K price range for the lathe,

Suggestions?
tks Gents


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 14, 2017)

For used machines, I like the older Jet lathes.  The ones made in Taiwan.  I have a 13x40 that has been good to me for over 20 years.  Depending on where you live you may be able to find something local, but be prepared for a road trip.

If you are buying new, then check out what Matt has.  http://www.precisionmatthews.com/product-category/lathes/12-14-swing/


----------



## outsider347 (Oct 14, 2017)

Tks for you reply Jim
I was just looking over the PM site, and it looks like favorable comments from PM users on this site

I love old machine tools, but a part of me would like to just buy new for a change...


----------



## mksj (Oct 14, 2017)

In your price range a few very nice lathes are available, PM1440GS, G0709, PM1440BV, PM1440E-LB, PM-1340GT. The G0709 is a bit of an icon in this class range and lots of positive reviews. The nice feature of the PM1440 models is the larger spindle bore of 2.0", they are D1-5 camlocks. The PM1440GS is single phase only, but has a nice universal gearbox. The inverter 1440BV is very reasonable for a variable speed model. You may want to consider the 1340GT if you are looking at a bit better fit and finish, but all will turn metal well. You may want to upgrade/consider other chucks and do some bundling which may reduce costs. A DRO is also helpful, doesn't need to be anything fancy.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm-1440gs-or-pm1340gt-lathe-or-maybe-a-pm1440gt.57825/


----------



## richl (Oct 14, 2017)

If you want the new car smell without the sticker price, the pm1236 with the cast iron base is hard to beat. The pm1440gs is certainly a new machine, I have one and enjoy it very much, but 2" more of swing may not be worth the preminium...
Just my thoughts on this.

Rich


----------



## outsider347 (Oct 23, 2017)

I have narrowed my search to 
PM 1236 / preferred pkg / CI base
or
Grizzly G0750G

Both pretty close $$$
The only significant equpt. difference that I found `was the PM 5 tool holders

Talked to Griz customer service today to ask if he had any idea if the lathe might be on sale soon. The CS rep of course had no idea, but did say that holiday sale flier is due out around Thanksgiving.

Any comments / suggestions from others that researched these fine lathes

Tks Gents
ed


----------



## mksj (Oct 23, 2017)

I looked into the G0750G when I was looking for a lathe years ago, not a lot of information on this model but looks very comparable to the PM machine. Looking at machine specification does not tell the whole story.  I am not sure that the PM 1236 or G0750G would be a significant improvement over what you have unless your current lathe is worn out. Given the specs you outlined, I think the PM 1440GS would be a significant upgrade and you would have the larger spindle bore, otherwise you might consider the PM 1236GT. You can get a bit lost in the numbers/comparisions, I did that when I was buying my lathe and ended up with a 1340GT. At least for me, hands on experience was very different then what I read into the specs and features. 

Just  based on user feedback/warranty issues and length of warranty, I would think PM might be a better choice. My opinion is based on user responses and addressing warranty problems.


----------



## Z2V (Oct 24, 2017)

I just bought the PM-1236 with CI base. It's solid at #1400. I'm still in the process of getting it cleaned and leveled in. I had a few questions after delivery and Matt was very quick to respond and took care of the issue that day. 
Just my 2 cents, good luck with your decision.


----------



## menace (Oct 24, 2017)

If you have the space imho go for the biggest lathe you can afford! You won't regret it, the scope of work/hobby machining will increase dramatically! Keep the Atlas for light/small work, look at 16"x40 second hand with tooling! New paint is nice but used in great shape should give you more bang for the bucks. My 2cents.


----------



## outsider347 (Nov 2, 2017)

Grizzly  has what looks like a awesome deal on the G4003G  12X36. 
Original price at 3395.00
Reduced to 3250.00
Vets discount  -162.50

Total 3087.50 + 295.00 ship
3382.50  to my door

Seems like a no brainer to me
What do you think
ed


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 3, 2017)

outsider347 said:


> Grizzly  has what looks like a awesome deal on the G4003G  12X36.
> Original price at 3395.00
> Reduced to 3250.00
> Vets discount  -162.50
> ...


Personally, I would not bother with the G4003G because the D1-5 spindle adds no real usefulness to the lathe because of the spindle bore size, and tooling costs a lot more for the D1-5, which is less common than the D1-4.  IMO, rigidity is not a factor.  In general, the extra "G" added to the model number does not deliver much additional functionality for the difference in price, and will increase the cost and availability of tooling that fits it.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 3, 2017)

A couple of years ago I was lathe shopping and settled on a G0709.  Been very happy with the machine.  

PM's 1440GS would probably be my choice now.  It has the same universal QCGB which I love on the Grizzly.  PM's machine has a better light, better spindle bearings, 2" instead of 1.57" spindle through hole, better head stock cover access on the back side and 3 HP vs. 2 HP motor.  Cost is $5K for the PM (minus a 4-jaw chuck), G0709 is $4750.  

I considered the G0750 until I read the manual on the QCGB.  There are no less than 8 gear changes required on the quadrant to get the full inch thread range.  Might as well have a manual gear box, plus you still don't get 27 tpi.  If you thread 1/4"-20, 5/16"-18, 3/8"-16 or 1/2"-13, you're looking at 3 different gear changes (only 16 and 20 use the same gear set ups).  Of course, it all depends on your projects; don't do a lot of single-point threading, the enclosed QCGB is nice over the comparable G4003G lathe.

Happy shopping!

Bruce


----------



## outsider347 (Nov 3, 2017)

Didn't know about the D1-5 issues   Tks Bob

I think that I am maybe being swayed by the Grizzly discounting

Don't think that I can afford to PM1440 & all of the new tooling that I will need to buy

Looks like I will be looking again at the PM 1236
Thoughts/comments

Tks
ed


----------



## richl (Nov 3, 2017)

With the cast iron base, I feel it's the best deal in the Asian lathe market. My 1440gs cost me over 7000 with upgraded chucks and shipping. That's a lot extra for 2" of swing and a 2" bore... and I do love my lathe.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 3, 2017)

The PM1440GS looks like a fine machine, highly capable, for a decent price, from a vendor with a good reputation.  If you are not the type to be adding a lot of bells and whistles, I think it would be ready to go to work right out of the crate.


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 3, 2017)

Lots of good used deals out there depending on where you live.

https://hgrinc.com/productDetail/Material-Handling/Used-Clausing-Lathe-/09170880149/


----------



## expressline99 (Nov 3, 2017)

Do any of these include a taper attachment? Or is that a 1500$ upgrade on any of them? 

Paul


----------



## richl (Nov 3, 2017)

Taper attachment is in the 500.00 area depending on grizzly or precision mathews


----------



## outsider347 (Nov 3, 2017)

Any comments on the PM 1236?


----------



## mksj (Nov 4, 2017)

Lots of information posted on the PM1236 in this (and other) forum and it is a very capable machine. When looking at cost, when you compare the PM 1236  to something like the 1440GS, one needs to consider that the 1236 with the preferred package (standard on the GS)  and cast iron base comes out to a little over a 1K difference between the two machine. The 1440GS comes with cast iron base, QCTP with holders, built in spider, light, micrometer stop, foot brake, pull out chip tray, etc. so the difference is less than looking at the base price of each. Also only 2 change gears on the 1440GS and a wide threading range gearbox (if that is important to you). With either lathe, you will have similar add on cost for say DRO, centers, upgrading the chucks, etc. and this does need to be planned into the total budget or delayed to a later point. They all will do great work, but I also almost purchased a smaller lathe  (1128, 1236) and for some of my current work I am already pushing my 1340 to its maximum cutting abilities. A tough decision, I give consideration to what your current use and possible future projects for the lathe would be. But another vote for the 1440GS if you can wait and swing it at a later point. At the 1440GS price point, it probably offers the most bang for the buck when looking at comparable new 1440 lathes available on the market.


----------

